# Festplatte spiegeln



## lernen.2007 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

ich will mein Notebook Festplatte spiegeln. Mit was für ein Programm, kann ich meine Festplatte spiegeln? Was für ein Programm würdet Ihr empfehlen? Es sollte ein Freeware Programm sein. Ist es unter Windows XP Pro so ein Programm vorhanden?


Gruß


----------



## TheBodo (7. Oktober 2007)

Ersteinmal:

Hast du 2 Festplatten?

Wenn ja gibtes beim starten eine Aufforderung:

Press F4 (oder ne andere Taste) to enter Raid Configuration!

Da müsstest du dann rein und ein Raidsets erstellen (nur bei 2 gleich großen Platten)

Die kannst du dann spiegeln (Mirror)

So unter Windows geht das wohl auch unter Datenträgerverwaltung

Also: START -> SYSTEMSTEUERUNG -> VERWALTUNG -> DATENTRÄGER

musste mal nachgucken!

mfg Bodo


----------



## lernen.2007 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe nur eine Festplatte mit zwei Partitionen C und D. 


Gruß


----------



## TheBodo (7. Oktober 2007)

Dann isses eh sinnlos, denn wenn die Platte den Geist aufgibt sein sowieso beide Partitionen hin!

Da bleibt dann nur die Backup DVD-RW


----------



## lernen.2007 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

dann passen ja alle Daten nicht auf DVD-RW. Wie kann ich trotzdem alle Daten drauf packen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dafür?


Gruß


----------



## TheBodo (7. Oktober 2007)

Nimmstu mehrere DVDs oder du suchst mal nach zippern!

Also zum beispiel "IzArc"... bei google eingeben!


----------

